

Starting Your Own Business in Digital – Advice from 10 New SEO Entrepreneurs - krystianszastok
http://krystianszastok.co.uk/starting-your-own-business-in-digital-advice-from-9-brand-new-seo-entrepreneurs/

======
krystianszastok
Top quote from this collab interview: 'I put this down to the results
promising, snake oil selling, magic wand waving B __tards that give... '

